# Intel core i7 5820K processor

## Keruskerfuerst

I have the mentioned CPU and a Asus X99-Deluxe mainboard.

This mainbaord does provide 8 RAM slots.

Does the computer run faster with 4 (8GB) or 8 (8GB) RAM DDR4-2133 modules?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I have contacted the Intel support.

The clock frequency of the RAM reduces, if more than one RAM module (singlesided/doublesided) is driven by the one channel of the RAM controller.

----------

